# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  कम्प्यूटर खुद ही अपना इलाज़ कर ले! यह हो सकता है इस टूल से...

## Teach Guru

मेरे सहयोगी, मित्र, परिचित अक्सर ही अपनी कम्प्यूटर की समस्याओं की बातें करते रहते हैं। कोई कहता है कि *हार्ड डिस्क को डिफ्रेग*  करना है समय नहीं मिल रहा, कोई कहता है कम्प्यूटर ‘स्लो’ हो गया है, कोई  रैम खाए जाने से परेशान है, कोई ‘कचरा’ 
इकट्ठा हो जाने से! जब मैं कहता हूँ  कि मेरा कम्प्यूटर तो अपना इलाज खुद ही कर लेता है तो *हैरान होने की बारी* उनकी होती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

अगर आपके साथ भी इसी तरह की कुछ समस्याएँ हैं तो प्राथमिक उपचार के तौर पर  यह सॉफ़्टवेयर आजमा सकते हैं। वैसे तो इस तरह का कार्य करने वाले *दसियों औजार*  हैं किंतु अपना आजमाया सॉफ़्टवेयर बताया जाए तो बेहतर। लिख इसलिए भी रहा  हूँ कि यारों दोस्तों को हर बार बताने से अच्छा है यह लिंक थमा दूँ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*10 करोड़ कम्प्यूटरों पर स्थापित* होने का दावा करने वाले *एडवांस्ड सिस्टम केयर* (Advanced SystemCare) नाम वाले इस सॉफ़्टवेयर का मूल, मुफ़्त संस्करण वैसे तो सभी आवश्यक काम कर लेता है। लेकिन भुगतान कर* उन्नत संस्करण* भी पाया जा सकता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

यह उन कम्प्यूटरों पर कार्य करता है जो Microsoft Windows 2000, XP, 7,  Vista के सहारे काम करते हैं और जिनका प्रोसेसर 300 MHz या उससे अधिक गति  का हो, जिसमें कम से कम 256 MB की RAM हो तथा जिसकी हार्ड डिस्क में 30 MB  से अधिक की जगह बची हो।

----------


## Teach Guru

30.3 MB का इसका ताज़ा संस्करण 5.2.0  सीधे ही यहाँ से डाऊनलोड किया जा सकता है। 
10-15 सेकेंड के भीतर ही डाउनलोड शुरू हो जाएगा। 
यदि किसी प्रकार की समस्या या संशय हो तो इसकी वेबसाईट के डाऊनलोड पृष्ठ का विचरण करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

*इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर, फायरफॉक्स, क्रोम* पर इसे सहेजने के अलग अलग तरीके दिखते हैं।

----------


## Teach Guru

इसकी स्थापना करते समय यदि आप इच्छुक ना हों तो इसकी अतिरिक्त सुविधा जैसे कि* टूलबार* आदि न स्थापित करने दें।

----------


## Teach Guru

स्थापित होते ही धन्यवाद देता वेबसाईट का एक पन्ना खुलेगा और इसका एक चिन्ह कम्प्यूटर की टास्क बार में* घड़ी के आसपास* तथा डेस्कटॉप पर ऊपर की ओर A,B,C या D के साथ *अलग अलग रंगों वाला* एक चिन्ह दिखाई देगा। सॉफ़्टवेयर पर ऊपर की ओर* More पर क्लिक कर* इसे यह निर्देश दे सकते हैं कि कम्प्यूटर के साथ इसे भी ऑन होना है या नहीं।

----------


## Teach Guru

अब आप चाहें तो कम्प्यूटर की तुरत फुरत जाँच के लिए *Quick Scan* पर क्लिक करें या फिर गहरी जाँच हेतु *Deep Care* पर। जो भी विकल्प आप चुनें उस पर निचले दाएं हिस्से पर *Scan Now*  का निर्देश देना ना भूलें। अपनी आँखों के सामने आपके कम्प्यूटर की  समस्याएँ उभरनी शुरू हो जाएँगी। ऊपरी हिस्से में दिखने भी लगेगा कि अंदाज़न  समय कितना लगेगा जाँच परख में। जितना पुराना, बड़ा, काम करने वाला कम्प्यूटर  उतना ही अधिक समय व समस्याएँ। आप चाहें तो इसे रोक दें या काम खत्म होने  पर *Repair Now* का आदेश दें।

----------


## Teach Guru

देखते ही देखते* जादू सरीखे* सारी समस्याएँ उड़नछू होती दिखेंगी और कुछ ही पलों में आपका कम्प्यूटर ‘नहा धो कर’ *साफ़ सुथरा, साँस लेता* आपको *धन्यवाद* कह रहा होगा  *More* पर क्लिक कर सेटिंग्स में जाने पर आपको कई  विभिन्न विकल्प दिखेंगे जिनको निर्धारित करना आपके फायदे की चीज है। 

 
… और हाँ! कम्प्यूटर आपके बिना जब अकेला होगा या कुछ ज़्यादा ही साफ़ सफ़ाई  की ज़रूरत हो तो वह खुद ही अपने आप ऊपर बताए गए काम कर ले इसके लिए तो *भुगतान* करना होगा होगा इसके निर्माता को या फिर कुछ खर्चा पानी दे कर इसका *मुँह बंद कीजिए*।

----------


## Teach Guru

अरे! इतना* उदास होने वाली बात भी नहीं* है। कुछ बढ़िया बातें अभी बाकी हैं इस मुफ़्त संस्करण की। 
Tool Box पर क्लिक करते ही जैसे *भानुमति का पिटारा* खुल जाता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

कम्प्यूटर पर आपकी व्यक्तिगत हलचल और किन किन वेबसाईट्स पर आप गए हैं इनकी जानकारी मिटा देने वाला
कम्प्यूटर पर स्थापित हुए सॉफ़्टवेयरों को हटानाहार्ड डिस्क में पड़ी फालतू की फाईलें हटा कर जगह खाली करनासंवेदनशील जानकारी वाली फाईलों को इस तरह नष्ट करना कि सीबीआई, फोरेंसिक वाले भी ना निकाल पाएँ

यह सब हो पाएगा Clean के अंतर्गत

----------


## Teach Guru

कम्प्यूटर की RAM उपयोग का पता लगाकर अपने आप ही अधिकतम रैम लगातार उपलब्ध कराते रहना
कम्प्यूटर शुरू हो तो कौन कौन से प्रोग्राम चलने देना या ना चलने देनाकुछ मिनटों की आपकी अनुपस्थिति में चुपके-चुपके हार्ड डिस्क को डिफ़्रैग करते रहना

यह सब हो पाएगा Optimize के अंतर्गत

----------


## Teach Guru

रिसायकल बिन से भी फाईल निकाल दिए जाने के बावज़ूद वह फाईल आपको लौटाना
छोटी मोटी बातों के लिए हार्ड डिस्क की मरहम पट्टी करनाविंडोज़ की खराबियाँ तलाश कर ठीक करना

यह सब हो पाएगा Repair के अंतर्गत

----------


## Teach Guru

सुरक्षा खामियों का पता लगा कर ठीक करना
विभिन्न का अपडेट और बैक अप

Security के अंतर्गत

----------


## Teach Guru

किसी फाईल के हमशक्ल का पता लगाना
किस फोल्डर या फाईलों ने आपके हार्ड डिस्क की बहूमूल्य जगह घेर रखी हैकम्प्यूटर के उपकरणों का कच्चा चिट्ठाखाली फोल्डरों का सुराग

यह सब बताएगा Control

----------


## Teach Guru

और…
डेस्कटॉप पर ऊपर की ओर दमकते, रंग बदलते A,B,C या D लिखे एक नन्हे से चिन्ह  पर माऊस कर्सर ले जाया जाए तो आपके कम्प्यूटर का ताज़ा हाल एक नज़र में दिख  जाएगा

----------


## Teach Guru

*अरे! अब इस नन्ही सी जान से और क्या चाहते हैं?*

----------


## Dark Rider

http://www.iobit.com/advancedsystemcareper.html

----------


## The Unique

*मित्र टीच गुरु जी नये सुत्र की बधाईयाँ। क्या मस्त वाली जानकारी दियेला है गुरु। रेपो स्वीकार किया जाये।*

----------


## Teach Guru

> http://www.iobit.com/advancedsystemcareper.html





> *मित्र टीच गुरु जी नये सुत्र की बधाईयाँ। क्या मस्त वाली जानकारी दियेला है गुरु। रेपो स्वीकार किया जाये।*




------------------------

----------


## surekha.baheti

बहुत अच्छे टेक गुरु 
बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी  
सम्मान स्वीकार करे

----------


## Dark Rider

*

कुछ दोस्तों की डिमांड पर : इसका फुल वर्जन आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है |

Advanced SystemCare Pro 5.2 Full Version*
http://www.mediafire.com/?kfvxl7nbx6yrmza
*
Pass: worldfree4u.com*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *
> 
> कुछ दोस्तों की डिमांड पर : इसका फुल वर्जन आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है |
> 
> Advanced SystemCare Pro 5.2 Full Version*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cherries::mango::banana: *धन्यवाद मित्र....*

----------


## ajay jangra

> *
> 
> कुछ दोस्तों की डिमांड पर : इसका फुल वर्जन आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है |
> 
> Advanced SystemCare Pro 5.2 Full Version*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


धन्यवाद मित्र! मेरी तरफ से रेपो++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## deepfker

में बहुत दिनों से लैपटॉप इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ  और प्रोब्लेम्स भी बहुत आती है  लेकिन अप्प्का सॉफ्टवेर बहुत बढ़िया है , प्रोब्लेम्स कतम हो गई है , धन्यवाद्

----------


## inder123in

> *कुछ दोस्तों की डिमांड पर : इसका फुल वर्जन आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है |Advanced SystemCare Pro 5.2 Full Version*http://www.mediafire.com/?kfvxl7nbx6yrmza*Pass: worldfree4u.com*


बहुत बहुत धन्यबयाद आपका ओर टीच गुरु जी का

----------


## great_brother

> *
> 
> कुछ दोस्तों की डिमांड पर : इसका फुल वर्जन आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है |
> 
> Advanced SystemCare Pro 5.2 Full Version*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


धन्यवाद मित्र ..................

----------


## badboy123455

> :chernana: *धन्यवाद मित्र....*


*टीच गुरु जी आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद और आपको ++++ मेरी तरफ से ,बहुत ही उपयोगी चीज बताई हे ,मेने इसे डाउनलोड भी कर लिया और इंस्टाल भी ,स्कैन करने पर काफी एरर आय और फिक्स भी हो गए .......

एक बात बताए क्या ये वायरस भी हटा देता हे :question:

और इसको डालने के बाद मेरे कम्प्यूटर के फॉण्ट भी थोड़े अलग तरह से दिख रहे हे 

और ये टर्बो बूस्ट ओप्शन किस लिए हे:question:*

----------


## badboy123455

> *
> 
> कुछ दोस्तों की डिमांड पर : इसका फुल वर्जन आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है |
> 
> Advanced SystemCare Pro 5.2 Full Version*
> http://www.mediafire.com/?kfvxl7nbx6yrmza
> *
> Pass: worldfree4u.com*


*डार्क जी मेने यही वर्जन डाउनलोड किया हे ,इसको अपडेट कर सकते हे क्या*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *
> 
> कुछ दोस्तों की डिमांड पर : इसका फुल वर्जन आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है |
> 
> Advanced SystemCare Pro 5.2 Full Version*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


repo +++++++++++++++++

----------


## pramod69

> 30.3 MB का इसका ताज़ा संस्करण 5.2.0  सीधे ही यहाँ से डाऊनलोड किया जा सकता है। 
> 10-15 सेकेंड के भीतर ही डाउनलोड शुरू हो जाएगा। 
> यदि किसी प्रकार की समस्या या संशय हो तो इसकी वेबसाईट के डाऊनलोड पृष्ठ का विचरण करें।


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र हम जैसे स्लो इन्टरनेट वालों के लिए आपने अपने ज्ञान महा-दान किया है।

----------


## kundansinghpagal

> *
> 
> कुछ दोस्तों की डिमांड पर : इसका फुल वर्जन आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है |
> 
> Advanced SystemCare Pro 5.2 Full Version*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




मित्र आपसे एक सहयोग की उम्मीद है , मुझे gmail password हैकिंग ka कोई सोफ्टवेर चाहिए

----------


## itali

अदभूत प्रस्तुति है मित्र ............बहूत अच्छी जानकारी दी है आपने ..........आभार

----------


## navinavin

*फोरम युसर....

यदि आपके कंप्यूटर में नए गेम्स  नहीं चलते या फिर इसे गेम्स जिनकी मिनिमम सिस्टम रिक्वायरमेंट्स आपके कंप्यूटर कि ओकात के बराबर है तो इसे गमेस चलने में आपकी मदद कर सकता है ये सॉफ्टवेर जो कि IOBIT CORPORATION का ही है जिसने advanced systemcare software बनाया है.....

ये सॉफ्टवेर मेरे द्वारा टेस्ट किया हुआ है और आपको आवश्यकता हो तो में इसे उपलब्ध करवा सकता हू......
जिसे जरुरत हो वो यहाँ रिप्लाय करे.......
:gossip:*

----------


## rb908

> *फोरम युसर....
> 
> यदि आपके कंप्यूटर में नए गेम्स  नहीं चलते या फिर इसे गेम्स जिनकी मिनिमम सिस्टम रिक्वायरमेंट्स आपके कंप्यूटर कि ओकात के बराबर है तो इसे गमेस चलने में आपकी मदद कर सकता है ये सॉफ्टवेर जो कि IOBIT CORPORATION का ही है जिसने advanced systemcare software बनाया है.....
> 
> ये सॉफ्टवेर मेरे द्वारा टेस्ट किया हुआ है और आपको आवश्यकता हो तो में इसे उपलब्ध करवा सकता हू......
> जिसे जरुरत हो वो यहाँ रिप्लाय करे.......
> :gossip:*


हाँ भाई कृपया देने का कष्ट करें

----------


## avf000101

> हाँ भाई कृपया देने का कष्ट करें


*इस सॉफ्टवेर का नाम है GAMEBOOSTER...
में इसका लेटेस्ट beta version दे रहा हू...
इसको use करने के लिए पहले इसे इंस्टाल कर ले फिर चित्र में दिए हुए button पर click करे बस आपका काम हो गया......
or ye bilkul free hai.....*central 14
*

मित्र यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे .....
*http://www.freenew.net/windows/game-...eta/545118.htm*
*

----------


## vickky681

बहुत बढ़िया ++++ लीजिये

----------


## kul123

thankscentral 14

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *
> 
> कुछ दोस्तों की डिमांड पर : इसका फुल वर्जन आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है |
> 
> Advanced SystemCare Pro 5.2 Full Version*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*सर जी ये ऑप्शन आ रहा है 
**
*

----------


## mamta007

लाजवाब टुल जी... Thx

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *सर जी ये ऑप्शन आ रहा है 
> *Attachment 464288*
> *


*सूत्रधार जी क्या कोई जवाब देंगे या यूँ ही प्रतीक्षा करवाएँगे*

----------


## mamta007

> *सूत्रधार जी क्या कोई जवाब देंगे या यूँ ही प्रतीक्षा करवाएँगे*


इसका मतलब फाईल वहाँ से डिलिट हो गई है, और ये लिँक सुत्रधार ने नहीँ MTM or डार्क रायडर ने दिया है, आप उनसे संपर्क करेँ... धन्यवाद।

----------


## badboy123455

> *सूत्रधार जी क्या कोई जवाब देंगे या यूँ ही प्रतीक्षा करवाएँगे*


*सूत्र  धार ने सूत्र बना के छोड दिया हे*

----------


## saam

> *सूत्रधार जी क्या कोई जवाब देंगे या यूँ ही प्रतीक्षा करवाएँगे*





> इसका मतलब फाईल वहाँ से डिलिट हो गई है, और ये लिँक सुत्रधार ने नहीँ MTM or डार्क रायडर ने दिया है, आप उनसे संपर्क करेँ... धन्यवाद।





> *सूत्र  धार ने सूत्र बना के छोड दिया हे*




*अभी थोडा जल्दी में हू रात को ये सॉफ्टवेर फिर से अपलोड कर दूँगा....*

----------


## Dark Rider

*Advanced_SystemCare_Pro_5.1.rar
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?lsh47j5037qgyrx

http://depositfiles.com/files/7uvd7e1rb

----------


## saam

> *Advanced_SystemCare_Pro_5.1.rar
> *
> http://www.mediafire.com/?lsh47j5037qgyrx
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/7uvd7e1rb



*शुक्रिया भाई....
हो सके तो मेरे PM का जवाब भी दे....*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *Advanced_SystemCare_Pro_5.1.rar
> *
> http://www.mediafire.com/?lsh47j5037qgyrx
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/7uvd7e1rb


शुक्रिया जनाब

----------


## ajay jangra

> * कुछ दोस्तों की डिमांड पर : इसका फुल वर्जन आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है |  Advanced SystemCare Pro 5.2 Full Version* http://www.mediafire.com/?kfvxl7nbx6yrmza * Pass: worldfree4u.com*


  ये लिंक हटा दिया गया है मित्र! कृपया दोबारा से लिंक देने का कष्ट करें| धन्यवाद|

----------


## navinavin

bakwaas software hai system ko unstable kar deta hai...........

----------


## walia4u

डार्क  भाई 
मुझे लिंक मे 
http://www.mediafire.com/error.php?errno=३२०
दे रहा है कृपया नया लिंक परदान करें !

----------


## rajen

गुरुजनों इस सॉफ्टवेयर की मूल साईट पर ये भी है, जो एडवांस सिस्टम केयर प्रो का ही एक प्रकार से नेक्स्ट जेनरेशन है 
*Advanced SystemCare with Antivirus 2013* *Your One-Stop Solution for Superior PC Security and Performance*इसका फुल वर्जन (की) हो सके तो देने की कृपा करें

----------


## aryansaini88

> bakwaas software hai system ko unstable kar deta hai...........


हमें तो बढ़िया लगा..

----------

